# Weird Amazon



## ronaldlees (Sep 29, 2017)

Amazon's site is looking strange this morning:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Amazon</title>
...
</head>
<body>
<a name="top"></a>
<center>Amazon.com</center>
...
...
</body>
</html>
```

Can't believe they're not using doctypes, etc.  I usually don't use javascript, but the site looked completely crippled this AM.  Anybody else noticing this?


----------



## ekingston (Sep 29, 2017)

I didn't notice anything odd when I hit amazon.ca this morning. But there have been some other Internet issues today. One of the bigger DNS providers is having issues for instance.

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/09/29/major_domain_name_server_goes_down_taking_websites_with_it/


----------



## ronaldlees (Sep 29, 2017)

Ahh, your suggestion prompted me to look at a search for "internet outages" - and it seems parts of *Level3* are/were down, affecting some people's Yahoo, Amazon, and other big sites.  I must have been getting a page without all the backend stuff.

No matter how good content distribution networks are, they still rely on backbone trunks.


----------

